# How much should a baby weigh at 32 weeks



## crystal09

I had a growth scan at 32 weeks 1 day and my baby weighed 3 pounds and 14 ounces. Is this normal 
anyone else have a scan at this point in pregnancy and want to share how much your baby weighed. thanks


----------



## KayteeB

at 31 weeks my bub measured 4lbs 10oz but he's always be measured as a big'un lol 
id be interested to know hun what was your LO head circumference?xx


----------



## samanthaaa

My little guy is going to be a little porker!
He was already estimated at 4 lbs at my 31 week u/s. 

I think I've been eating too much :blush:


----------



## ProudMommy26

At 31 weeks + 6 my little one weighed 4 lb 8 oz. xxx


----------



## lalos 30

sorry for posting in here but i gave birth 2 my son at 33 weeks and he weighed 5lb11oz x


----------



## humblebum

My nephews were born at just under 32 weeks and were 3lb 8oz and 3lb 15oz, they were twins though so I think they are generally smaller than single babies xx


----------



## laila 44

31+5 and baby was 4 pounds 10 oz...


----------



## tjw

Just had growth scan today at 31+5 and my lil boy is 4lbs 13oz. But he is measuring ahead due to gd.


----------



## mothercabbage

ive not had a growth scan but i feel like im carrying a good bit of weight in there!:haha:


----------



## angie79

At 32+3 he weighed 5lb 2oz :dohh::haha:

xxx


----------



## kdea547

At 30+4 mine was estimated at 3lb 15 oz (31+1 is what they told me the gestational age for that measurement is).


----------



## peanut27

I had a growth scan at 32 weeks exactly and my little girl weighed 3lb 14oz.
Due to have another at 34+3 so will be interested to see how much she has grown!!


----------



## spike

I had growth scan at 32 weeks and my bean was weighing 5lb :)


----------



## Dollface

At 32+1 Livie weighed 4lbs 11oz. Guess she's got some meat on her lil bones! Lol!


----------



## sequeena

I had a growth scan at 32+4 and my son had an estimated weight 4lbs 15oz. Will be having another growth scan on Monday :flower:


----------



## ashley2pink

https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart
It says 3lbs.12 oz at 32 weeks- which to me seems pretty accurate, though I think 4 lbs. is closer. I think all the ladies above have big babies!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

My boy was estimated at 4lb 7oz at 32+1 which the sonographer said was just slightly above average.


----------



## Lea8198

At 31 weeks our baby weighed 4lbs 6oz but was in the 75th centile.


----------



## sequeena

Estimated fetal weight is just that :shrug: I bet most of us will have smaller babies.


----------



## crystal09

Thanks for sharing ladies :)


----------

